# ID-ing this Uca species



## fishbone (Jan 15, 2007)

Have a look at this album
http://picasaweb.google.com/fishbon3/Crabitat
Specifically, the pictures from this one on, just hit the > button.
http://picasaweb.google.com/fishbon3/Crabitat/photo#5076745885524787234
Based on my research I think I have Uca Batuenta. I Googled for images and videos and that's what I came up with. Anyone else have any thoughts?
I was trying to find out because I wanted to know exactly what environment they come from so I can come as close to it as possible.
Thanks!
BTW, my fiddlers seem to spend 95% of the time submerged. I rarely see them coming out on the beach part of my paludarium, less they do so at night. I'm going to mount up a webcam sometime and spy on them


----------

